# Pigeon noises 4 different moods



## CosmicPigeon

sounds, voice, cooing, territory, mood different moods like:
Low quiet "brrr/wooo" - a bit scared but not enough 2 fly away, eyes could be wide & feathers flat
Cody does this when he hears rainbow lorikeets or other noisy birds in the distance 
Long "vooo vooo" - on the nest defending territory when people/birds are further away
"Broootktooo" - people/birds closer 2 territory or while pigeons r chasing something
More intense "broootktkooo" with a higher/faster note at the end when something's right next 2 the pigeon & being more demanding like 2 scare or wanting 2 mate 
"Broootktkooo...vooo" - Cody sometimes does this when he wants me 2 go outside & give him attention
I've also noticed pigeons & doves make a noise after they land somewhere that probably means it's their territory 
What do you think?


----------



## Woody Pigeon

Interesting, I never realised they did that? What type of pigeon is Cody?
I am only really used to wood pigeon coos but I have some books that could help.
Not sure if you can post audio files on here, if it is possible can you put a recording of the pigeon up on this site

*Pigeons know more than we think and think more than we know*


----------



## Pijlover

CosmicPigeon said:


> sounds, voice, cooing, territory, mood different moods like:
> Low quiet *"brrr/wooo"* - a bit scared but not enough 2 fly away, eyes could be wide & feathers flat
> Cody does this when he hears rainbow lorikeets or other noisy birds in the distance
> Long *"vooo vooo"* - on the nest defending territory when people/birds are further away
> *"Broootktooo"* - people/birds closer 2 territory or while pigeons r chasing something
> More intense *"broootktkooo"* with a higher/faster note at the end when something's right next 2 the pigeon & being more demanding like 2 scare or wanting 2 mate
> *"Broootktkooo...vooo"* - Cody sometimes does this when he wants me 2 go outside & give him attention
> I've also noticed pigeons & doves make a noise after they land somewhere that probably means it's their territory
> What do you think?


These are 5 different moods,as you have mentioned


----------



## CosmicPigeon

Cody is a blue bar rock dove (city type)
What type of coos do wood pigeons make? 
There is another defensive pigeon noise that my old pigeon I used 2 have make - "wawaroootktkooo" 
He was the type of pigeon I call the classic pigeon or blue checkered 
When I was a kid my Nonna used 2 have fancy pigeons that would do the "wawa" noise at the end instead of the start


----------



## Woody Pigeon

The Common Wood Pigeon, or 'Woody', as I perfer to call him, makes a coo like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIVldi-3YMs

It can do this in a variety of tones, but tends to be quite loud. (When I am at a family farm I can often hear one but there are no pigeons around)


----------



## CosmicPigeon

They sound really cute & look pretty, u can see the neck puff out when they're getting ready 2 coo, Cody sometimes does this too like getting ready 4 a speech, I wish I could hear 1 coo deeper, someone said they sound dramatic, I don't think we have that type of pigeon in Australia. R they more common in the UK than the classic pigeon?


----------



## Woody Pigeon

By classic, I assume you mean the rock pigeon/dove (Columba Livia)

The wood pigeon is more abundant in the UK, I think, and is larger than the classic pigeon, but is shyer and more likely to take off a the sight of a human. However, they can be tamed, though more slowly.

I'm not really sure about pigeons in Australia, but I do know there is a beautiful one in New Zealand







(maybe it sometimes goes to Australia, not really sure)

They do sound a bit dramatic when they coo deep. There is one way to hear Cody coo deep, assuming Cody is a male. Wait till mating season, then possibly let it see a female pigeon. Listen and see what happens then. You think they puff when they coo. . .


----------



## CosmicPigeon

That looks like a pigeon I might've seen at the zoo & had a loud, nice sounding coo, if it's about the size of a mini chicken?


----------



## CosmicPigeon

http://birdway.com.au/columbidae/crested_pigeon/source/crested_pigeon_92608.htm
I have a lot of this type of pigeon in my yard, but the crests r normally straighter, they make a whoop noise every now & then


----------



## Woody Pigeon

Ah yes

The crested pigeon, Ocyphaps lophotes.
It is very pretty, isn't it. And it has a mohican , or mohawk (not sure of the australian word)

They 'whoop' repeatedly to talk, but only once if alarmed or threatened.


----------



## CosmicPigeon

We call it a Mohawk too
I've noticed pigeons & parrots do the opposite with their crests, parrots have them raised 4 alert & lowered when relaxed & crested pigeons the other way round, like cats ears


----------



## Siobhan

When Maggie is happy and comfortable, she says "woooo, wooooo." When she wants me to open her cage NOW and she's getting annoyed, she paces and says "Pluurrrrrup puhrooooo!" If she's on top of a door and wanting attention, the woo wooing is shorter and faster: "woo, woo, woo, woo." When she's mad, like when my budgie is on my hand and she's on my lap (she doesn't like him), she doesn't make any sound at all. She just pecks at him. She doesn't peck HIM, just in his direction, like she's trying to shoo him away. It doesn't work. Benjy doesn't know he's tiny and getting him off my hand once he's claimed it isn't going to work.


----------



## CosmicPigeon

Cool, what type of pigeon is Maggie? 
What about wing flicking/tapping? Cody does this if he thinks I'm gonna put my hand in the cage while he's there


----------



## Siobhan

Maggie is all white, a former homer who apparently got lost from a wedding or funeral as best we can figure. She didn't have a band so there was no way to find out where she came from. We've had her two years and the people we got her from had found her and had had her for five years. 

She flicks one wing when she's sitting somewhere and is comfy and she wing slaps when she's annoyed. My budgie gets wing-slapped a lot but it doesn't stop him from buzzing around like a blue mosquito being a problem child. LOL


----------

